# EARLY PREGNANCY- OHSS



## Blossom (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi there

I am new here and just need a bit of advice. I have just had my first ivf treatment which was confirmed successful last Thursday. As well as being pregnant i have ohss too which is causing me to look like a balloon, this now seems to be getting a little better so am not to concerned about that. Anyway i have woke up this morning with this kind of stabbing pain in my left side kind of low down around where your tube would be, i still have it now and although it's not constant just every couple of minutes or so i am worried that it may be something to worry about, the first thing that springs to mind is an eptopic.

Please can you help as it's driving me nuts ?

Thanks
Blossom


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Dear Blossom,
Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy xxx
secondly I am so sorry you are feeling discomfort.

If you have the continuing pain then you must contact your clinic if only for re- assurence, I had severe OHSS ( however didnt get a BFP) and with OHSS I was told to follow these rules.

Avoid sexual intercourse
- Reduce activities, no heavy lifting, straining or exercise
- Drink clear fluids, flat coke, ginger ale, cranberry juice, Gatorade or Ensure 
Record your weight twice daily
- Record the number of times you urinate each day.

If you are worried call you clinic they will help you and put your mind at rest.

Congratulations again on your BFP

Take care


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Congrats on the positive.
Sounds like your ovaries trying to go back to normal size. Regular paracetamol, pleanty of fluids and lots of rest should do the trick.

Ruth


----------

